# Ive got to question the soak the beans thing.



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

Ive looked at beans. They seem impervious to water. Ive cooked them without soaking. 
Do you think its possible that everyone is wrong that say soaking the beans helps to hasten their cooking? 
Now im not sure about this. Convince me please.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Put a few dry beans in one clear glass. Put a similar amount of beans in another clear glass next to it and cover with water an inch. Leave overnight and compare the beans in the morning.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't think it makes them a whole lot quicker cooking & I think they taste much better unsoaked. Seems to me, with pintos especially, that they are paler in color & not as rich in taste when soaked beforehand.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

:happy2:
I've heard it said that soaking, and disposing of that water, and then rinsing them a couple more times ------- allows you to eliminate most of the "farts".


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

A pinch of baking soda would eliminate your little gas problem alot quicker. LOL

I've always been told that everything except split peas just had to be soaked. Like you I recently learned that most beans are even better when prepared by slow cooking the meal itself without soaking.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hmmm, might have to try that. Not soaking would certainly make black bean dishes prettier.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

When soaking make sure to put a little ladder in the pot.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I prefer cooking them un-soake as well. I think the flavor and texture is better.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Woohoo! My 1000th post was about cooking beans! yes! :dance:


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

i don't soak my beans, just cook in the crockpot, yummy!


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

I never soak dry beans like pintos.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Have you timed the cooking of them? Do us an experiment: take half the beans of whatever recipe you want to make and soak them overnight, and then next day, cook separately that half and the unsoaked half. Let us know the cooking times and your perception of textures. 

Me, I'm going to keep soaking my beans because logic tells me to.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

oldasrocks said:


> When soaking make sure to put a little ladder in the pot.


?????? What do you mean ladder?


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

My experience...your milage may vary...
soak 8 hours, cook 1 hour...9 hour elapsed, or
quick soak (boil about 2 minutes then let soak 1 hour) then cook 1 hour and 15 minutes, about 2:20 elapsed time, or
no pre-soak, cook about 1 hour and 45 minutes, elapsed is 1:45, or
use a pressure cooker with no presoak, cook about 35 minutes (includes pressure-up and 25 minute cooking) plus cool-down about 10 minutes, elapsed is about 45 minutes.
Texture and flavor can vary a bit with method, but if I want beans (and didn't start yesterday) I'll use the shorter elapsed times.

Ed


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I was always under the impression that the soaking overnight added a nutritional advantage...as well as a speedier cook time. Looking here there is much more info.

http://wss.nourishingconnections.org/Education/Purpose of Soaking.pdf

I am horrible at planning meals that far in advance and tend to cook my beans in a pressure cooker just before I need them...takes about 20 minutes or so once pressure is reached.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

ladder in the pot? Jack and the beanstalk maybe?


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Whenever I do plan far enough ahead to put the beans on to soak the night before, I do twice as much as I need, then freeze the extra. You can freeze them at any point -- just soaked, or soaked and boiled, or soaked and boiled and salted/seasoned. Be sure to write on the bag with a sharpie which stage they're at. Right now I have both garbanzos and red beans in the freezer all soaked and ready for action.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 22, 2011)

I quick soak dry beans, and have for 30+ years. Bring them to a boil, turn off the heat for an hour, then cook as usual. I don't usually change out the water. With the kind of heat we've been having here, beans soaked overnight sour before cooking time. Plus, I can never think that far ahead anyway.


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

Danaus29 said:


> ?????? What do you mean ladder?



I read that too. Not sure what it meant, but it sure made me laugh! ound:

Kris


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

If you are someone who tastes bitterness easily then soaking helps remove that. The bitterness is caused by antinutritive factors in the beans. It does shorten the cooking time considerably though not the prep lead time.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I soak my beans overnight or at least 8 hours. For years I cooked them without soaking, I think they taste much better when soaked, and my tummy thanks me for it as well  I also think pressure cooked beans taste superior to any other method. JMHO.


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

I've never soaked any of the beans we eat, pinto's, red, or lima's. I cook in stainless steel and cast iron. This is the way my Mom and GM done it, so that's the only method I learned. Never even knew anyone soaked beans till abt 30 yrs ago. Have never tried it. 
I have a new pressure canner/cooker, just need to remember I now can do more than just canning in it


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I soak them for two hours, change the water, and soak again for two hours. I can do this the same day I cook them, if I remember four hours before I start dinner.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I like to bring them to a boil, then let them sit overnight, drain that water and then cook them till nice and tender. They cook much quicker this way than they normally do, without the gas issues.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

I get a notion for beans, I get them out, put them in a crockpot with more or less 3x as much water as beans. A sprinkle of salt, a couple slices of fatback. after 4 hours or so, I see if they're done, or what. Maybe they need more water. Whatever it takes, I attend to it and check back every hour or so. Normally, after the initial check at 4 hours, they're ready to eat. I never soak anything and gas is part of reality. If you're picky about beans, fry them with eggs and call it a quiche.


----------

